# best spotting scope



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

alright i am in the market for a new spotting scope but i refuse to dump 1,000$ for one. so around the $300 dollar range what are the best options.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The first thread in the equiptment forum should give you ideas.


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go,, Better hurry though .. Good deals like this dont last long on KSL ..

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =&ad_cid=9


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Before you dump some money on a spotting scope ask yourself how much are you going to use it? That is unless you have cash just sitting around collecting dust that you don't need. I have found that a great pair of binoculars are more handy and get used a lot more than a spotting scope ever does. 

The binoculars will get packed around on all of your hunts where a spotting scope will be left behind in the truck or at home just because of its bulk.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 on Goofy's link. I have the Vortex Nomad and have been really happy with it. Can't beat the warranty either.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Critter said:


> Before you dump some money on a spotting scope ask yourself how much are you going to use it? That is unless you have cash just sitting around collecting dust that you don't need. I have found that a great pair of binoculars are more handy and get used a lot more than a spotting scope ever does.
> 
> The binoculars will get packed around on all of your hunts where a spotting scope will be left behind in the truck or at home just because of its bulk.


was planning on using it more as a scouting tool not necessarily during the hunts


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just received my Nomad and tried it our for the first time today. Not bad for the money. If that one on KSL does not work out here is the best deal that I could find http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/vort ... ortexnomad
I got the combo deal for the binocs and I am really impressed with the binocs for that price. Good luck! I tend to like Nikon, but I think the Vortex is better at this price point.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I picked me up a vortex a year ago and love it more than my leaupold spotting scope. With saying that I have an extra wind river I will be willing to sell. Shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I like my vortex as well. But I'm saving up for another.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> I like my vortex as well. But I'm saving up for another.


What would that "other" be just out of curiosity?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hazmat said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > Before you dump some money on a spotting scope ask yourself how much are you going to use it? That is unless you have cash just sitting around collecting dust that you don't need. I have found that a great pair of binoculars are more handy and get used a lot more than a spotting scope ever does.
> ...


What I was getting at is that most spotting scopes are used a couple of times and then left at home. For the price of a good spotting scope and a few more dollars you can have a great pair of binoculars that you will pack with you weather you are scouting or hunting.

The only time that I'll drag out my spotting scope is when I am truck scouting and don't need to pack it into the hills. Other than that it will stay at home to look at the stars at night.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > I like my vortex as well. But I'm saving up for another.
> ...


I should clarify. I have the Nomad and will buy the Razor HD.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey I have a question about spotting scopes and didn't feel like starting a whole new thread, so figured I'd leech onto this one. Here's my question: Would a spotter like this http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=25265134&cat=405&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=9 even be worth a crap? Or should I save for an entry-level Vortex Nomad or something rather than waste the $75 on this? Mind you, I wouldn't be able to purchase a Nomad (or something of similar price) until probably november or december.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I would say that if you plan to look through it for more than 5 minutes at a time (or total) you'd be better off saving for the entry level Vortex or Nikon. My dad had a piece of crap Simmons that we had all growing up and it hardly ever got used because the clarity is horrible. I bought the Nikon Waterproof 2 years ago and it 1000x better, and it's just an entry level scope. Save your money and at least get into the Nomad.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nomad is a good entry level scope. The more you look through it you will want to upgrade to the next level.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

JuddCT said:


> Nomad is a good entry level scope. The more you look through it you will want to upgrade to the next level.


just curious; what's the next level up from the Nomad in Vortex's line?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is the Viper.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So what kind of spotter do I want, angled or straight?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> So what kind of spotter do I want, angled or straight?


Angled
1. Keeps your tripod lower to the ground less wind disturbance
2. Neck is in more natural position looking down
3. Better for looking up hill
4. Helps support weight if your into digiscoping

Straight
1. Easier/faster to get on animals

I don't like straight my neck becomes kinked, It's all personal preference. I'm going from a straight spotter to an angled spotter right now.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Angled is my preference and I own a Razor HD as well, very detailed. But like mentioned above it doesn't get used near enough, even with my digiscope setup.  I take my bino's and my spotting scope when scouting, but when the hunt starts my spotting scope is forgotten. As mentioned above as well, you can surely spend for a good pair of Bino's as well, check out the Leica Ultravid's! I got a screaming deal last year on a set, best **** bino's I will ever own.


----------

